# Texas bandsaw



## Mike1950 (Feb 3, 2018)

I know someone was looking- this is in Texas- Keerville- $1200- If it was closer I would buy it. If you need more info let me know

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 3, 2018)

To bad it's not a 36 inch saw


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 3, 2018)

Also, how do you use it on its back like that???

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Tony (Feb 3, 2018)

@woodman6415 , one of your turning club members? Tony


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 3, 2018)

Schroedc said:


> Also, how do you use it on its back like that???


Very carefully.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 3, 2018)

I have the 21" 3HP griz- it is a 700 lb beast. Mine needed new tires/guide bearings when I got it but it is a very capable saw. This is a good deal for someone

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tony (Feb 3, 2018)

I wish I had room for another one. I love my Rockwell 14" but I'd like to have another bigger one also. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 3, 2018)

Good deal on a serious saw!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 3, 2018)

gman2431 said:


> Good deal on a serious saw!


You have 21? It is a serious saw.


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 3, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> You have 21? It is a serious saw.



Sure is!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Feb 3, 2018)

If I was closer, I'd be going for it! That is a great deal on that saw and I also would like to get a bigger saw sometime.


----------



## woodman6415 (Feb 3, 2018)

Tony said:


> @woodman6415 , one of your turning club members? Tony


No one I know


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 3, 2018)

What a beast!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 3, 2018)

Wildthings said:


> What a beast!



Come get it Barry, I'll meet you there and help you load it! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 3, 2018)

Tony said:


> Come get it Barry, I'll meet you there and help you load it! Tony


Yeah but who's gonna help unload it?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 3, 2018)

Wildthings said:


> Yeah but who's gonna help unload it?



The Handsome One will have to help on that end.
@El Guapo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 4, 2018)

@Texasstate


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 4, 2018)

Tony said:


> Come get it Barry, I'll meet you there and help you load it! Tony





Wildthings said:


> Yeah but who's gonna help unload it?





Tony said:


> The Handsome One will have to help on that end.
> @El Guapo



Really not bad shipping weight is only 951 lbs.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Texasstate (Feb 4, 2018)

Does it really weight 951 ?
Any chance of disassembly so I could transport ? Anyone know

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 4, 2018)

Not a whole lot to take apart for transportation .


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 4, 2018)

And yes they arent light...


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 4, 2018)

Texasstate said:


> Does it really weight 951 ?
> Any chance of disassembly so I could transport ? Anyone know


Saw probably weighs 875. I did not dissasemble mine. I rented trailer that dropps to ground.


----------

